# How to clean seasoned carbon steel pan?



## ohhgourami (Jan 18, 2013)

I just bought a Bourgeat carbon steel frying pan that I seasoned earlier today. Put the pan on the burners with oil until the whole bottom of the pan was black.

I just fried some marinated beef short ribs on my new pan, but all the juices used to marinade formed a burnt layer on the pan. I have no idea how to clean this as it is quite tough. I tried scrubbing it with soap and sponge but it doesn't come off. In a panic, I reached for the steel wool (huge mistake?) and gave it a gentle scrub but some of it is still on there.

Please help!


----------



## recky (Oct 15, 2012)

I might be missing something, but I don't get the obsession with seasoning stainless steel pans. Why burn oil into a perfectly good (probably relatively expensive) frying pan that doesn't need seasoning???

An iron pan, which requires seasoning, is washed only with hot water and never sees a drop of washing up liquid. Anyone who gets near my iron pans with washing up liquid is in serious trouble.


----------



## recky (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, I take everything back!!!! Always in a hurry and a screaming four-week-old by my side, I didn't read the original post properly, thinking it was another "seasoning stainless steel pans" thread. Carbon steel is a different story, and yes, it should, of course, be seasoned. But then NEVER EVER wash it with anything but hot water again!

My apologies.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Generally hot water and a plastic scurubby, used very gently, is all that will ever be needed.  NEVER reach for the steel wool!  I'm less adamant about soap because I find that a little bit really does little to hurt a well-seasoned carbon/cast pan.  For that stuck on gunk I find a short soak with wwater (15 mintues or so) often rehydrates it so it cleans off easily.  But some people are purist and won't consider doing these things... use your judgement/experience to guide you.  I suspect the reason you had a bit of sticking is largely because your pan is still in the seasoning process.  It takes time so keep using it.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ohhgourami:  I can see two problems here.

#1 The way you seasoned the pan, hmmm… looks "suspicious". First, and mandatory, you clean to perfection the new pan, then you heat it for about 10 minutes on the burner. Then, and only then you pour some oil (sunflower oil, canola oil, grape seed oil, never olive oil), move the pan thoroughly and despise the burnt oil. Finish rubbing with paper towel and cotton cloth. Reserve. Let it cool down. Repeat.

#2 It seems that part of the oil and the beef fat caramelized in the bottom of the pan. First you need to warm the pan. Now you need to really scrub the hell out of it, using a metal sponge, (not wool) and if needed, a metal spatula and thin sandpaper. Once the pan is clean enough you need to re-season it.

Good news is carbon steel pans are very forgiving and if treated properly your pan will be like new. Like a virgin.


----------



## ohhgourami (Jan 18, 2013)

I was careless yesterday and did scrub a bit with steel wool and now there is some rust on the pan. What do I do about that?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't sweat it.  Rub it lightly with some oil (or even shortening) and bake upside-down for an hour at 350 degF


----------



## ohhgourami (Jan 18, 2013)

Must I scrub it til it's like new?





  








DSC_0026[1].jpg




__
ohhgourami


__
Jan 19, 2013








This is as clean as I could get it with a sponge...


----------



## ohhgourami (Jan 18, 2013)

Seems like this video does a good job explaining everything. I guess I'm going out to buy some oven cleaner.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't do that.  I think you are overthinking and overworking the "problem".  Nothing looks too wrong to me except that you haven't used the pan enough.  Don't strip it; there is no need to do that.  Either keep using it and it will build a better seasoning, or do as i suggested with oil and the oven.  You'll get there.  If you strip it you'll just take longer to get it properly seasoned and you'll experience this frustration all over again.


----------

